# 53 points!



## sawtooth (May 18, 2014)

Our monthly stableford was won today with 53 points! 

Out in 28, back in with 25 (and he 3 putted the last)

21 handicapper with a gross 74

I feel for the guy who shot 41 because he must have thought it might be his day, how wrong could he be.

Astonishing.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 18, 2014)

53 points !?! 

Speechless !!


----------



## Jack_bfc (May 18, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			53 points !?! 

Speechless !!
		
Click to expand...

Speechless , really


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 18, 2014)

Jack_bfc said:



			Speechless , really

Click to expand...

17 shots under handicap !! wow


----------



## NorfolkShaun (May 18, 2014)

Wow just wow

Imagine if you were the guy with 41 points thinking got this one in the bag...


----------



## richart (May 18, 2014)

He could give Tom Muldoon a game.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 18, 2014)

Is he a new member ? Improving member ? 

That score is unreal


----------



## Old Skier (May 18, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Is he a new member ? Improving member ? 

That score is unreal
		
Click to expand...

Would live to know how long he has been a member at that club.


----------



## 3565 (May 18, 2014)

richart said:



			He could give Tom Muldoon a game.

Click to expand...

Do you think he would splurge out the 'C' or 'B' word.


----------



## NorfolkShaun (May 18, 2014)

richart said:



			He could give Tom Muldoon a game.

Click to expand...

I'm sure the 'short game wizard' would get 54


----------



## scottbrown (May 18, 2014)

Only ever seen scores like that before on corporate days. Hope he gets a massive chop


----------



## NorfolkShaun (May 18, 2014)

scottbrown said:



			Only ever seen scores like that before on corporate days. Hope he gets a massive chop 

Click to expand...

What kind of cut should they expect


----------



## RobRob (May 18, 2014)

he should loose about 7 shots just on his score! then probably another 3 for being a bandit!


----------



## User20205 (May 18, 2014)

Ours was won is a similar fashion a coupe of weeks ago. Upon closer examination it turned our the fella hadn't really won because he'd put his stableford points on the computer instead of his gross score


----------



## NorfolkShaun (May 18, 2014)

RobRob said:



			he should loose about 7 shots just on his score! then probably another 3 for being a bandit!
		
Click to expand...

So around ten shots, that must be some kind of a record?


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 18, 2014)

NorfolkShaun said:



			So around ten shots, that must be some kind of a record?
		
Click to expand...

All would depend on his history i guess and ?


----------



## FairwayDodger (May 18, 2014)

Which is why it's pointless to care about winning handicap competitions. A total joke.


----------



## PhilTheFragger (May 18, 2014)

I'm guessing that this is a rapidly improving golfer who had a red letter day when everything dropped.

Sometimes the handicap system can't keep up,
Be good to know his history, but there can be a different explanation apart from massive bandito


----------



## DCB (May 18, 2014)

Sorry, but that just doesn't happen.  There's something fishy going on when a score like that is recorded.  Was he wearing a trilby


----------



## LanDog (May 18, 2014)

A couple of years ago in a junior competition at my old club a fella scored 49 points off an 8 handicap.

Can't remember what his exact scoring was cheat but I dunno, was in the group behind him (shot 38 off 13) and didn't notice anything fishy but it still is!


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 18, 2014)

FairwayDodger said:



			Which is why it's pointless to care about winning handicap competitions. A total joke.
		
Click to expand...

I guess it gives those that cant play in scratch comps something worthwhile to play for and to ensure the game isnt just about the elitist amongst us


----------



## Green Bay Hacker (May 18, 2014)

Our invitation day last year saw one pair come in with 52 points but they were dq'd as the invited player had an inactive handicap through injury.


----------



## FairwayDodger (May 18, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			I guess it gives those that cant play in scratch comps something worthwhile to play for and to ensure the game isnt just about the elitist amongst us
		
Click to expand...

Nothing elitist about stating that 21 handicappers don't shoot 74.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 18, 2014)

FairwayDodger said:



			Nothing elitist about stating that 21 handicappers don't shoot 74.
		
Click to expand...

But stating its pointless caring about winning handicap comps ? They are the main comps that i reckon 80-90% of clubs golfers can win


----------



## FairwayDodger (May 18, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			But stating its pointless caring about winning handicap comps ? They are the main comps that i reckon 80-90% of clubs golfers can win
		
Click to expand...

Because the handicap system is only any good if handicaps are accurate. In this case it has clearly failed.


----------



## mcbroon (May 18, 2014)

Gross 74 off 21 is stretching the bounds of credulity.


----------



## hovis (May 18, 2014)

One of my playing partners is that bad at golf he has earned the nick name " hacker khan" he is a 26 handicap and once shot a 50 in a comp.  It was most certainly a one off and has never scored above 30 points in 14 months since . He just had one of those days


----------



## virtuocity (May 18, 2014)

3 weeks ago I was a 21 handicapper and I shot 78 gross yesterday including an OOB on the 10th which I've parred the last 3 rounds, which would have been a 75 gross.  

Call me a bandit.  

It CAN happen.  He could have worked really hard over the winter and maybe not played much until this weekend.

Only after my score this weekend can I understand the frustration of Cat 1 players though.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 18, 2014)

FairwayDodger said:



			Because the handicap system is only any good if handicaps are accurate. In this case it has clearly failed.
		
Click to expand...

And the system will catch up with them - we dont know the full situation in regards the player. 

The system isnt perfect but it tries to level the playing field.There will always be one offs.


----------



## hovis (May 18, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			And the system will catch up with them - we dont know the full situation in regards the player. 

The system isnt perfect but it tries to level the playing field.There will always be one offs.
		
Click to expand...

I find when you play with one of those players it becomes apparent quickly if they are a bandit or a high handicapper that gets it together now and then


----------



## pbrown7582 (May 18, 2014)

richart said:



			He could give Tom Muldoon a game.

Click to expand...

Was thinking the same thing 

Look out for daily mail story ..... :lol:


----------



## FairwayDodger (May 18, 2014)

virtuocity said:



			3 weeks ago I was a 21 handicapper and I shot 78 gross yesterday including an OOB on the 10th which I've parred the last 3 rounds, which would have been a 75 gross.  

Call me a bandit.  

It CAN happen.  He could have worked really hard over the winter and maybe not played much until this weekend.

Only after my score this weekend can I understand the frustration of Cat 1 players though.
		
Click to expand...

I'm quite deliberately not calling anyone a bandit. The point is that the handicap system has failed dramatically in this instance, for reasons unknown. Your 78 probably raised eyebrows and was, I imagine, the round of your life so far but there is still a world of difference between that and 74.


----------



## Alan P Mills (May 18, 2014)

53pts, I'd be scared to enter my score. Lol :temper:


----------



## didsbury_duffer (May 18, 2014)

Sorry, not having it, and I'm a Comps & Handicap convenor. 21 handicappers just don't shoot 74, even on red letter days when everything goes right, or even if he has been practicing all winter and getting lessons. The guy has to be a new member who put 3 dodgy handicap cards in, or he's entered his score into the computer incorrectly, or your C&H guy needs replacing very quickly before the rest of the members kick-off.


----------



## Leereed (May 18, 2014)

I play off 17 and have played to single figures several times.my problem is 2 or 3 holes will do me every week.But 17 shots under handicap is a lot.when you think off 21 he should not in theory par one hole.but well played all the same.


----------



## CMAC (May 18, 2014)

I'd imagine his course is a par 70, so 4 over par.

21 handicappers dont shoot 4 over par, not even in bounce games! it's so alien to them the nerves would blow up, plus theres a reason he's 21- nothing wrong with a 21 handicap (I started at 18 and dropped very quickly) but all his game would have to be in very good form and off 21 thats highly unlikely.

Theres more to this than meets the eye.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 18, 2014)

didsbury_duffer said:



			Sorry, not having it, and I'm a Comps & Handicap convenor. 21 handicappers just don't shoot 74, even on red letter days when everything goes right, or even if he has been practicing all winter and getting lessons. The guy has to be a new member who put 3 dodgy handicap cards in, or he's entered his score into the computer incorrectly, or your C&H guy needs replacing very quickly before the rest of the members kick-off.
		
Click to expand...

Or he has had the round of his life with chips dropping or sinking a second shot with lucky bounces etc 

Or he is a junior who is improving greatly at a fast rate due to hard work on the practice ground


----------



## Jack_bfc (May 18, 2014)

I am playing off 22 club and 17 for my society.

I have only scored under 90 gross twice ever, last year an 88 at North Shore(which got me the 4 shot cut for the society) and a bizarre 82 at Blackpool Park containing 9 pars in a friendly game.  

But that 53 points does seem beyond belief...


----------



## Ian_S (May 18, 2014)

didsbury_duffer said:



			Sorry, not having it, and I'm a Comps & Handicap convenor. 21 handicappers just don't shoot 74, even on red letter days when everything goes right, or even if he has been practicing all winter and getting lessons. The guy has to be a new member who put 3 dodgy handicap cards in, or he's entered his score into the computer incorrectly, or your C&H guy needs replacing very quickly before the rest of the members kick-off.
		
Click to expand...

If I was a betting man I'd say he's entered his net scores rather than gross. That's got to happen more often than a 21 capper shooting 74.

On the subject of it being pointless entering handicap comps, a 5 capper at our club won our comp this week with a 72, net 67. He's a good lad, but like many on here, is always sniping about how it's impossible for him to win unless something's done about the bandits, an attitude which usually comes from hearing about stories like this than any objective look at who actually wins comps.


----------



## Imurg (May 18, 2014)

Oh we are a suspicious, cynical lot aren't we...?

I've played with a 28'er who shot 50 points
And a 25'er who was +3 in a Medal.....

It has happened, it does happen.
The time to criticise the Handicap system is if he does it again..


----------



## JT77 (May 18, 2014)

It's a tough one to call depending on too many factors. 
Maybe he had a great round in mild conditions, maybe there is more to it like he hasn't played all year but has been taking lessons and practising lots. 
It's some score all the same. 

I shot 70 on my home course off twelve for 50 points. It was just my day holes from 100 yards for eagle and four birdies with two doubles and rest pars. 74 is my best since


----------



## Imurg (May 18, 2014)

JT77 said:



			It's a tough one to call depending on too many factors. 
Maybe he had a great round in mild conditions, maybe there is more to it like he hasn't played all year but has been taking lessons and practising lots. 
It's some score all the same. 

I shot 70 on my home course off twelve for 50 points. It was just my day holes from 100 yards for eagle and four birdies with two doubles and rest pars. 74 is my best since 

Click to expand...

So knock those 2 doubles down to a par and a bogey and, whaddya know...there's 53 points....

QED......


----------



## CMAC (May 18, 2014)

Ian_S said:



*If I was a betting man I'd say he's entered his net scores rather than gross.* That's got to happen more often than a 21 capper shooting 74.

On the subject of it being pointless entering handicap comps, a 5 capper at our club won our comp this week with a 72, net 67. He's a good lad, but like many on here, is always sniping about how it's impossible for him to win unless something's done about the bandits, an attitude which usually comes from hearing about stories like this than any objective look at who actually wins comps.
		
Click to expand...

this sounds the most plausible and backs up post #36


----------



## Evesdad (May 18, 2014)

A lad scored 54 last year in one of stableford comps. A guy who had played quite a bit as a junior but came back to the game in his late twenties. This was about a year in to his return and everything clicked on the day. Spoke to the guys he plays with and the guys on the day and nothing fishy just had a great knock and has since dropped his hcp further. It was just a mid week stableford so nothing special, if it was fishy why not do it in a board comp or other major?


----------



## richart (May 18, 2014)

Hopefully he will join the forum, and post on CMAC's weekend thread.


----------



## didsbury_duffer (May 18, 2014)

Imurg said:



			So knock those 2 doubles down to a par and a bogey and, whaddya know...there's 53 points....

QED......
		
Click to expand...

But he was off 12 at the time, not 21 - massive difference.


----------



## beggsy (May 18, 2014)

We had a 27 Hcp player shoot 52 points Wednesday and 47 week before he now owns a hcp of 16


----------



## didsbury_duffer (May 18, 2014)

Imurg said:



			Oh we are a suspicious, cynical lot aren't we...?

I've played with a 28'er who shot 50 points
And a 25'er who was +3 in a Medal.....

It has happened, it does happen.

The time to criticise the Handicap system is if he does it again..
		
Click to expand...

Then you're C&H guy needs a kick up the backside too.  They clearly should not have been off 28 and 25.  This is totally unfair to all of the other members.


----------



## Foxholer (May 18, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Speechless !!
		
Click to expand...

I don't believe it!



Liverpoolphil said:



			53 points !?!
		
Click to expand...

Junior?

Something particularly strange otherwise!


----------



## Imurg (May 18, 2014)

didsbury_duffer said:



			Then you're C&H guy needs a kick up the backside too.  They clearly should not have been off 28 and 25.  This is totally unfair to all of the other members.
		
Click to expand...

And you know this how...?

Both Guys were regular players in their mid forties. Both had been Members for 7-8 years and had been playing twice as long.
Both played most qualifying comps
Both were lucky to make buffer week in week out. The occasional small cut here and there
Within 18 months of each other they both had the round of their lives and never got close to it again.

Sure, it's not common but to say it categorically can't happen is very foolish.


----------



## chellie (May 18, 2014)

We know someone who was given a handicap of 25 from legitimate cards. Won nothing then end of season. Over winter played loads, had lessons and practiced. Got 50 points in first outing and was cut to 12.


----------



## didsbury_duffer (May 18, 2014)

Still not having it. Yes, there is the very odd occasion where someone has the round of their life, and comes in with a gross 73 or 74, or 45/46 points. I have had a few of these at my club, and they are usually 12 to 15 handicappers where everything has gone right on the day.  But a 21 handicapper shooting a gross 74 for 53 pts......nah.


----------



## sawtooth (May 18, 2014)

Old Skier said:



			Would live to know how long he has been a member at that club.
		
Click to expand...

Since Aug 2010, first handicap award 24


----------



## sawtooth (May 18, 2014)

scottbrown said:



			Only ever seen scores like that before on corporate days. Hope he gets a massive chop 

Click to expand...

5.0 , unprecedented and that's without an ESR!


----------



## ventura (May 18, 2014)

If he is a massive bandit then why would he shoot such a high score in a monthly stableford?

Surely if he was protecting a handicap he'd throw a few shots away if he knew he was doing so well and keep it lower to not raise as many suspicions, still win and not get as much of a cut?


----------



## sawtooth (May 18, 2014)

PhilTheFragger said:



			I'm guessing that this is a rapidly improving golfer who had a red letter day when everything dropped.

Sometimes the handicap system can't keep up,
Be good to know his history, but there can be a different explanation apart from massive bandito
		
Click to expand...

The guy is as genuine as they come, he just had a day when everything went right.


----------



## sawtooth (May 18, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			And the system will catch up with them - we dont know the full situation in regards the player. 

The system isnt perfect but it tries to level the playing field.There will always be one offs.
		
Click to expand...

Exactly, you cant legislate for someone who has an extraordinary day like that.


----------



## sawtooth (May 18, 2014)

didsbury_duffer said:



			Sorry, not having it, and I'm a Comps & Handicap convenor. 21 handicappers just don't shoot 74, even on red letter days when everything goes right, or even if he has been practicing all winter and getting lessons. The guy has to be a new member who put 3 dodgy handicap cards in, or he's entered his score into the computer incorrectly, or your C&H guy needs replacing very quickly before the rest of the members kick-off.
		
Click to expand...

I am the handicap secretary and you will have to take my word that the guy is not a bandit. He is well known and well liked at the club. No one saw this coming, nothing in the annual review or any pattern of suspicious behaviour in order to protect his handicap. Its just one of those things. When I was 24 I had a 74 playing off 16. I was holing everything , chipping in from off the green, etc. 

No one kicked off today, there was a serious amount of banter as you can imagine but it was all in good spirits really.


----------



## splashtryagain (May 18, 2014)

Sounds like the guy had 'one of those days' to me - good on him.
I say this with the experience of having a good friend of mine knock 54 points in playing off 28. It really was unbelievable at first but became laughable as he is terrible at golf, he has had exactly 2 cuts in his 15 year golfing life worth mentioning! He holed a bunker shot on the first for 4 points then holed a long putt on the second for 3, this was followed by what will always remain the luckiest shot I have ever seen - he hit his 145 yard uphill approach way over the green with a 3 wood, hit a lump of limestone shot up and came back to the fringe from where it rolled into the hole - 2 shot hole, 6 points! And on it continued - IT HAPPENS - get over it. 7 years and steadily rising up from his cut of 21 to 23 he shot 6 over gross in a medal.
It is a shame that people jump on things like this as I would like to think that the day I have a dream round people congratulate me not call me a cheat. Aren't us golfers inherently honest anyway?


----------



## sawtooth (May 18, 2014)

splashtryagain said:



			Sounds like the guy had 'one of those days' to me - good on him.
I say this with the experience of having a good friend of mine knock 54 points in playing off 28. It really was unbelievable at first but became laughable as he is terrible at golf, he has had exactly 2 cuts in his 15 year golfing life worth mentioning! He holed a bunker shot on the first for 4 points then holed a long putt on the second for 3, this was followed by what will always remain the luckiest shot I have ever seen - he hit his 145 yard uphill approach way over the green with a 3 wood, hit a lump of limestone shot up and came back to the fringe from where it rolled into the hole - 2 shot hole, 6 points! And on it continued - IT HAPPENS - get over it. 7 years and steadily rising up from his cut of 21 to 23 he shot 6 over gross in a medal.
It is a shame that people jump on things like this as I would like to think that the day I have a dream round people congratulate me not call me a cheat. Aren't us golfers inherently honest anyway?
		
Click to expand...

:thup: This guy is no cheat.

Player record for recent period.......


----------



## splashtryagain (May 18, 2014)

He must be chuffed! Good luck at 16


----------



## Foxholer (May 18, 2014)

Question now is....How can he possibly play to his new handicap! A whole year of 0.1s until the A/R - which might not even flag it, so another year of them!


----------



## palindromicbob (May 18, 2014)

Foxholer said:



			Question now is....How can he possibly play to his new handicap! A whole year of 0.1s until the A/R - which might not even flag it, so another year of them!
		
Click to expand...

Probably won't and it'll be a long climb back to 21. Well done to the guy though, bet he was over the moon. Will probably be in for a few shouts of bandit/cheat (as reflected here) but hope he has a thick skin and doesn't let it bring down the enjoyment of shooting a PB. 

Now he's done it once he will chase it again.


----------



## sawtooth (May 18, 2014)

Foxholer said:



			Question now is....How can he possibly play to his new handicap! A whole year of 0.1s until the A/R - which might not even flag it, so another year of them!
		
Click to expand...

I was thinking the same thing. We all want to come down but preferably not in big chunks like that. ESR did not flag up and honestly if it did I would think twice about voting in favour of a further  +1 or +2 cut.


----------



## JT77 (May 18, 2014)

does esr not only flag after two rounds in a short period of time that are below handicap by a particular margin? dont think esr penalises 1 good round, could be wrong tough.


----------



## louise_a (May 18, 2014)

Amazing score, obviously one out of the bag, but well done that man. The handicapping system just cant legislate for something like that.


----------



## 3565 (May 19, 2014)

Foxholer said:



			Question now is....How can he possibly play to his new handicap! A whole year of 0.1s until the A/R - which might not even flag it, so another year of them!
		
Click to expand...

Exactly, how has he REALLY got a chance of competing now. A great round, a one off, he gets hammered and that's it now..... A long slog until he can steady the ship.


----------



## Sweep (May 19, 2014)

I have only ever seen this once. A fairly new beginner off 24 scored low 50's (can't remember exactly how many), including a par on every hole on the back nine on an Open Championship qualifying course. Within 3 weeks he was off 9 and settled over the next few years on 4.
A mate if mine played off 14 for years. Never moved more than a shot and entered every comp, every week. One week he had a mare on the first and then blitzed the course, sank putts, chipped in, the lot. He was chopped 4 to 10 and has played to it ever since. Amazing.


----------



## full_throttle (May 19, 2014)

I posted about 6 weeks ago about a jumior scoring level par gross off 13, since then he has had a couple more comps that have seen him now play off 7.7.

two buffers and a -4 coupled with a few ='s at an away club.

So yes it's possible


----------



## CMAC (May 19, 2014)

I saw a guy go from an 18 at the start of the season to 5, then shot a 3 under 67 (nett 62) and still lost the comp. He was also a junior. Much harder for the older chap who's been at 20+ for years


----------



## HawkeyeMS (May 19, 2014)

Foxholer said:



			Question now is....How can he possibly play to his new handicap! A whole year of 0.1s until the A/R - which might not even flag it, so another year of them!
		
Click to expand...

He's just played to it, and some. You can't have people who are capable of knocking it round in +4 gross off 21 not getting hefty cuts, if you did the handicap system would be a farce.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 19, 2014)

sawtooth said:



			The guy is as genuine as they come, he just had a day when everything went right.
		
Click to expand...

Yep suspected as much 

Congrats to him - as for the handicap change im pretty sure he is going to be delighted and just going enjoy the glow of the 53 points !


----------



## PhilTheFragger (May 19, 2014)

He had obviously just read "New Golf Thinking" 

Glad to see that he is a genuine guy who had an amazing day
Hope his new lower handicap doesn't prove daunting, but he could be looking at a year of .1's unless he has improved and it wasn't a 1 off.


----------



## backwoodsman (May 19, 2014)

Shame on the lot of you who jumped straight into the accusatory mode - suggesting by either statement or implication he's a "bandit", "cheat", "incompetent" (by supposedly not being able to enter his score properly). Give the guy a break.

I play off 21. I can and have parred every hole on my course. Have birdied a good few of them. No-one finds that unusual. That I can string a few good holes together is also not unusual. The best I have had is 8 pars in one round. I once had a run of five holes played in -1. I think this still not out of the ordinary. What I've not done is string it together for a little while longer or for a whole round. But there's no reason I couldn't. Just once. (I wish).

There's a lot of golfers playing a lot of golf. Any statistician will tell you that wIth big numbers you get long tails on your bell curves - you get oddities. Stuff happens. 

Well done him. He been chopped. He does it again, he gets chopped again. I just hope his freak day doesn't make his golfing life too difficult in the short term


----------



## davidy233 (May 19, 2014)

Not shot anything like 74 but like virtuosity (though years ago) I had a gross 78 off 21 - didn't really putt that well either - got cut four shots and played to my new handicap reasonably well for the next year or so.

Looking at the guys record 101 two weeks ago and 74 this week - that's a massive turnaround


----------



## Hacker Khan (May 19, 2014)

hovis said:



*One of my playing partners is that bad at golf he has earned the nick name " hacker khan"* he is a 26 handicap and once shot a 50 in a comp.  It was most certainly a one off and has never scored above 30 points in 14 months since . He just had one of those days
		
Click to expand...

Do I know you????? 

Actually at the weekend I scored 47 points in a bounce game playing off 22, and you could argue 22 was a bit harsh with some of the golf I normally play.  I shot a gross 85 which included a 9 and a 6 on 2 consecutive holes, rest of the round was 11 pars and bogeys.  It just kind of clicked for me and was one of those rounds where (mostly) everything just worked.  

I suspect it was a combination of a bit of new golf thinking, lovely weather and course conditions, the fact that I have been playing more than usual recently plus I have rediscovered how to drive using a 3 wood.  Time will tell whether I have genuinely turned a corner or it was a one off.  So I agree that 'freak' results, or more accurately rounds where everything just works, can happen.


----------



## virtuocity (May 19, 2014)

Some disappointing comments on this thread to be honest.


----------



## FairwayDodger (May 19, 2014)

Not entirely sure why people expressing concern about the efficacy of the handicap system should be viewed as disappointing. I think we agree that the handicap system is in many ways the cornerstone of club golf so I think everyone should be concerned about anything that undermines that.

The fact that anyone can score 17 shots under their handicap must set alarm bells ringing. Not that he's necessarily a bandit, just that his handicap was wrong. And looking at his handicap record you're right this is a bolt from the blue so it's hard to see how the system could have been more accurate..... So, congratulations and well played!

What really disappoints me is the large number of tales posted of high handicappers shooting similar scores. So not calling anyone a bandit, just questioning how the system can get handicaps so badly wrong?

I'm also disappointed with expressions of concern about how this poor soul will play to his new handicap. He's already played 12 shots better than it!! If anything the new handicap is still too high! What handicap would he have been given if this was one of his initial three cards submitted "for handicap"....?


----------



## Doon frae Troon (May 19, 2014)

Is he North Korean?


----------



## woody69 (May 19, 2014)

backwoodsman said:



			Shame on the lot of you who jumped straight into the accusatory mode - suggesting by either statement or implication he's a "bandit", "cheat", "incompetent" (by supposedly not being able to enter his score properly). Give the guy a break.

I play off 21. I can and have parred every hole on my course. Have birdied a good few of them. No-one finds that unusual. That I can string a few good holes together is also not unusual. The best I have had is 8 pars in one round. I once had a run of five holes played in -1. I think this still not out of the ordinary. What I've not done is string it together for a little while longer or for a whole round. But there's no reason I couldn't. Just once. (I wish).

There's a lot of golfers playing a lot of golf. Any statistician will tell you that wIth big numbers you get long tails on your bell curves - you get oddities. Stuff happens. 

Well done him. He been chopped. He does it again, he gets chopped again. I just hope his freak day doesn't make his golfing life too difficult in the short term
		
Click to expand...

Indeed, well said. 

My eclectic score for my course has me with 2 over from about 11 rounds. You know it is within you. Add to that the "lucky" breaks, i.e. sinking a few long putts, chipping in a few from off the green, absolutely nailing a couple of approaches to a few feet, which is all possible and you can see how scores like that are possible. It's silly, but one of my biggest "fears" is being labelled a cheat because I have a red letter day and absolutely smash the handicap. Perhaps that's why I never seem to have these red letter days... yeah, that's what's holding me back


----------



## virtuocity (May 19, 2014)

Obviously the handicap system is open to abuse and as such IMPROVING golfers are often a little unpopular for picking up a lot of prizes until their handicap matches their actual ability.

I totally agree with a lot of points that FD makes.

I can only talk personally, but I'm looking at getting cut to around 15.5 (awaiting confirmation).  That means, to hit buffer round my course (taking the usual CSS of 69), I have to shoot 88.  

On current form, with the improvements I've made, I could do this with my eyes closed.  I'm at very little risk of 0.1 increases and may even win a few comps between now and then.

I'm trying to consider what I should be playing off.  I thought that with a HCP of 13, I'd need to score 85 for buffer.  I think I could manage this often, but also shoot more than that.  I guess this is around where my level is.

The issue is though that there seems to be very little (apart from ESR) in place to adjust handicaps severely enough for improving golfers.  Or if there are clear and easy rules then it's obvious that Handicap secs are struggling to implement them!

As I've said before, I can only imagine that a Cat 1 player shooting gross scratch getting beat by a 25 handicapper shooting +15 and picking up big prizes.


----------



## Hacker Khan (May 19, 2014)

FairwayDodger said:



			What really disappoints me is the large number of tales posted of high handicappers shooting similar scores. So not calling anyone a bandit, just questioning how the system can get handicaps so badly wrong?
		
Click to expand...

I suspect in moist cases it does not.  In my case I do not have an official handicap, but playing off 22 I rarely get over 20 points. So I am confident my handicap is there or there abouts and representative of my play. 

But there will always be the one off occasions where someone who has the potential, for whatever reason, manages to make it all click.  They may have had some lessons that made a simple but dramatic change. Some people (me included) are just very inconsistent due to many reasons (don't play that often, mind set, technique etc etc).  Recently I have shot 102 and 84 on consecutive rounds the same course within 6 days of each other.  The 102 was a relative bad day, the 84 was a day when most things clicked.


----------



## PhilTheFragger (May 19, 2014)

FairwayDodger said:



			I'm also disappointed with expressions of concern about how this poor soul will play to his new handicap. He's already played 12 shots better than it!! If anything the new handicap is still too high! What handicap would he have been given if this was one of his initial three cards submitted "for handicap"....?
		
Click to expand...

The point being that it looks like a bolt from the blue, Will be great if he can carry on in the same vein and get further cuts, but I strongly suspect that next week, he will be back up to his "normal" game albeit with a much lower handicap , which could impact on his ability to compete for a considerable time and therefore impact on his enjoyment of this fine game.

So what happens if you have a flush round in a comp, and you get cut to scratch. but you cant repeat the performance and it takes you 3 years of .1's to get back to a competitive handicap. whats that going to do to your head? 

The Golfing Gods Giveth, and the Golfing Gods Taketh Away


----------



## woody69 (May 19, 2014)

Hacker Khan said:



			I suspect in moist cases it does not. In my case I do not have an official handicap, but playing off 22 I rarely get over 20 points. So I am confident my handicap is there or there abouts and representative of my play. 

But there will always be the one off occasions where someone who has the potential, for whatever reason, manages to make it all click. They may have had some lessons that made a simple but dramatic change. Some people (me included) are just very inconsistent due to many reasons (don't play that often, mind set, technique etc etc). Recently I have shot 102 and 84 on consecutive rounds the same course within 6 days of each other. The 102 was a relative bad day, the 84 was a day when most things clicked.
		
Click to expand...

Even with an unofficial h/cap, I hope you gave yourself a massive slash shooting 84? What's that, 12-14 over SSS possibly? 10 shots down from 22 I guess you should be playing off something like 18 / 19 now


----------



## wuuki456 (May 19, 2014)

I've seen this happen with my own eyes, a mate playing off 21. After 13 holes he was 2 under. He ended up taking a double on a short par 3 then ended the round 2 over par gross. His driving was perfect all round. After that round he won the next two comps and went down to 10, he's now off 12.


----------



## SaintHacker (May 19, 2014)

PhilTheFragger said:



			The point being that it looks like a bolt from the blue, Will be great if he can carry on in the same vein and get further cuts, but I strongly suspect that next week, he will be back up to his "normal" game albeit with a much lower handicap , which could impact on his ability to compete for a considerable time and therefore impact on his enjoyment of this fine game.

So what happens if you have a flush round in a comp, and you get cut to scratch. but you cant repeat the performance and it takes you 3 years of .1's to get back to a competitive handicap. whats that going to do to your head? 

The Golfing Gods Giveth, and the Golfing Gods Taketh Away 

Click to expand...

Totally agree. People have worldys occasionally, it happens. The poor sod probably won't get another sniff of a win for the next two seasons now so let him enjoy his moment of glory!


----------



## patricks148 (May 19, 2014)

53 points great... last stableford at our place was won with 33 points last sunday


----------



## Birchy (May 19, 2014)

Im not having that somebody can go from shooting in the 100s to a low 70s round without any previous indication at all. Im sorry but im just not having that at all.

If that makes my reply disappointing then so be it, rather that than deluded.


----------



## Hacker Khan (May 19, 2014)

woody69 said:



			Even with an unofficial h/cap, I hope you gave yourself a massive slash shooting 84? What's that, 12-14 over SSS possibly? 10 shots down from 22 I guess you should be playing off something like 18 / 19 now 

Click to expand...

Probably true.  As I said with me it's the inconsistency.  But my last 2 rounds have been 85 and 84 (although the 84 was on a very easy course including 3 lost balls, so I treat that with a pinch of salt, but then again I did manage 102 on it.)

I may be at the point where after years of not really improving it is finally happening and I am making what looks like a relatively quick and dramatic improvement.


----------



## PhilTheFragger (May 19, 2014)

Birchy said:



			Im not having that somebody can go from shooting in the 100s to a low 70s round without any previous indication at all. Im sorry but im just not having that at all.

If that makes my reply disappointing then so be it, rather that than deluded. 

Click to expand...

Thats your problem, guy is known to others on here who can vouch for him and his history, so I think we have to accept that it happened and is just one of those quirky events that sometimes gets thrown up.

Be interesting to see how he plays over the next few weeks though


----------



## HawkeyeMS (May 19, 2014)

SaintHacker said:



			Totally agree. People have worldys occasionally, it happens. The poor sod probably won't get another sniff of a win for the next two seasons now so let him enjoy his moment of glory!
		
Click to expand...

I'll say it again. Shooting +4 gross can't be put down entirely to "one of those days". You simply don't get that lucky. +4 gross is the best score I have ever shot on any course anywhere in the world and I can tell you know I have to play very well to do it.

Fair play to the guy but I'm not having all these sob stories about him having to play off of 16 when he can play to +4.


----------



## sawtooth (May 19, 2014)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Thats your problem, guy is known to others on here who can vouch for him and his history, so I think we have to accept that it happened and is just one of those quirky events that sometimes gets thrown up.

Be interesting to see how he plays over the next few weeks though 

Click to expand...



Exactly right. His record since Feb is posted on here and I can go back a few years if you want, no previous indication other than the odd good round but nothing out of the ordinary. Rarely misses a comp too.

Some will say a cut of 5 is not enough, but we shouldn't confuse personal best scores with handicaps. We have all on our day shot well below handicap but you wouldn't then expect to be playing off what you just shot. Trust me he will find it extremely difficult to play to 16 , perhaps I will stop by in two or three months with an update.

He recently started to line up chips by pre-setting the club at address so the butt of club points to the target. Says it has helped no end with alignment. I might have to give that a go


----------



## Birchy (May 19, 2014)

sawtooth said:



			Exactly right. His record since Feb is posted on here and I can go back a few years if you want, no previous indication other than the odd good round but nothing out of the ordinary. Rarely misses a comp too.

Some will say a cut of 5 is not enough, but we shouldn't confuse personal best scores with handicaps. We have all on our day shot well below handicap but you wouldn't then expect to be playing off what you just shot. Trust me he will find it extremely difficult to play to 16 , perhaps I will stop by in two or three months with an update.

He recently started to line up chips by pre-setting the club at address so the butt of club points to the target. Says it has helped no end with alignment. I might have to give that a go

Click to expand...

Im still astounded by this 

Ask him what he has been drinking and eating the past week. I will try anything after Saturdays debacle :rofl:


----------



## garyinderry (May 19, 2014)

yesterday was a pretty good day for scoring.  the sun was blazing, wind strong by the afternoon but the course was playing a lot shorter in the bone dry conditions. 


this guy must have been driving the ball well, chipped and putted like a hero and didn't put a foot wrong. a few birdies must also have smartened up his card.  any idea how many he had.


----------



## Hacker Khan (May 19, 2014)

Birchy said:



			Im not having that somebody can go from shooting in the 100s to a low 70s round without any previous indication at all. Im sorry but im just not having that at all.

If that makes my reply disappointing then so be it, rather that than deluded. 

Click to expand...

Apologies if I've got this wrong as I don't have an official handicap, but if he's playing off 21 then does that not mean he's shooting somewhere in the low/mid 90s, and not in the 100s?  Which makes it a bit more plausible. 

I suppose the other way to look at this is if a 20 handicapper shoots a round of over 110 is there such a kerfuffel? As I suppose all they have done there is shoot way off their official handicap, but just the the way.  Is the issue the fact that they have not shot to their official handicap, or the fact that people feel that there may be some kind of subterfuge at work here


----------



## garyinderry (May 19, 2014)

I don't think anyone could complain if you got a serious handicap cut for shooting 53 points.  id be bloomin ripping to get beat by that score.


----------



## sawtooth (May 19, 2014)

garyinderry said:



			yesterday was a pretty good day for scoring.  the sun was blazing, wind strong by the afternoon but the course was playing a lot shorter in the bone dry conditions. 


this guy must have been driving the ball well, chipped and putted like a hero and didn't put a foot wrong. a few birdies must also have smartened up his card.  any idea how many he had.
		
Click to expand...

12 pars, 1 birdie, 5 bogies - thank heaven no blobs


----------



## sawtooth (May 19, 2014)

Hacker Khan said:



			Apologies if I've got this wrong as I don't have an official handicap, but if he's playing off 21 then does that not mean he's shooting somewhere in the low/mid 90s, and not in the 100s?  Which makes it a bit more plausible. 

I suppose the other way to look at this is if a 20 handicapper shoots a round of over 110 is there such a kerfuffel? As I suppose all they have done there is shoot way off their official handicap, but just the the way.  Is the issue the fact that they have not shot to their official handicap, or the fact that people feel that there may be some kind of subterfuge at work here
		
Click to expand...


You are right but his record showed shooting 100+ in a recent comp that's all.


----------



## garyinderry (May 19, 2014)

that's a solid round of golf.    I watched my mate shoot 27 or28 points front 9 at my old club.  2 birdies in the first 5 holes.   it can be done. he couldn't hold it together back 9 which is by far the easier 9.  


I can also see haweyes point. before yesterday +4 was my best ever round. I shot it a few times now. been level and under par for front and back 9s but never seemed to put them together.  its take some good golf to get this done. 

yesterday was +2. new PB.  shameless boast !


----------



## patricks148 (May 19, 2014)

tthe endof the day, he's shot a very good score and will be cut a fair few shots, after all he could have just joined a club in ireland and entered a national matchplay comp then shot 53 points in the final to win


----------



## HawkeyeMS (May 19, 2014)

garyinderry said:



			that's a solid round of golf.    I watched my mate shoot 27 or28 points front 9 at my old club.  2 birdies in the first 5 holes.   it can be done. he couldn't hold it together back 9 which is by far the easier 9.  


I can also see haweyes point. before yesterday +4 was my best ever round. I shot it a few times now. been level and under par for front and back 9s but never seemed to put them together.  its take some good golf to get this done. 

yesterday was +2. new PB.  shameless boast ! 

Click to expand...

Nothing shameless about plugging a +2 gross  Well played sir.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (May 19, 2014)

I've no qualms about the guy winning especially as there is not hint of handicap shenanigans. Fair play to him. It can happen and you just have to congratulate the winner and move on. I shot a score in a comp that would have been good enough six out of the preceeding seven years to have won comfortably and so thought I was in the box seat only for someone to score +9 in a bogey (to add to his +2 from round 1) and blow me out of the water. What can you do but smile and say well played?


----------



## HawkeyeMS (May 19, 2014)

HomerJSimpson said:



			I've no qualms about the guy winning especially as there is not hint of handicap shenanigans. Fair play to him. It can happen and you just have to congratulate the winner and move on. I shot a score in a comp that would have been good enough six out of the preceeding seven years to have won comfortably and so thought I was in the box seat only for someone to score +9 in a bogey (to add to his +2 from round 1) and blow me out of the water. What can you do but smile and say well played?
		
Click to expand...

The difference in your case is that the guy was very clearly playing off of an incorrect handicap, probably still is.


----------



## garyinderry (May 19, 2014)

HawkeyeMS said:



			Nothing shameless about plugging a +2 gross  Well played sir.
		
Click to expand...

just been informed that  won by two points.  cut to 7.3 !  about bloomin time ! :whoo:   

I get to play in some pro-am now!


----------



## virtuocity (May 19, 2014)

garyinderry said:



			just been informed that  won by two points.  cut to 7.3 !  about bloomin time ! :whoo:   

I get to play in some pro-am now!
		
Click to expand...

That's super progress since 2013. Well done!!!

What do you put this down to?


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 19, 2014)

HawkeyeMS said:



			The difference in your case is that the guy was very clearly playing off of an incorrect handicap, probably still is.
		
Click to expand...


Looking at his playing history I don't believe it's clear at all - it's one good round - just the one when the rest are above his handicap


----------



## garyinderry (May 19, 2014)

virtuocity said:



			That's super progress since 2013. Well done!!!

What do you put this down to?
		
Click to expand...

a few changes in the bag for 2013!  not handicap  


I got my first handicap in 09  !  not enough characters so ive had to bunch things up in the sig and havnt update it properly.   will do tonight though!  yay


----------



## rosecott (May 19, 2014)

Hereâ€™s another example of how a blinder can just come out of the blue with no accusations of banditry. 

This player is absolutely genuine, plays in 3 qualifiers almost every week throughout the year. He had been playing regularly off 23 and doing nothing special, when he shot nett 58 in a medal (CSS 72). He was docked 5 shots down to 18. 15 months later he was back up to 23 without troubling the Treasurer once. Since then he has been down as far as 15, then back up to 23 and is now fairly steady at around 17/18.

I cling on to the hope that we all have it in us somewhere to have that magical day on the course.


----------



## socky (May 19, 2014)

Poor guy is never going to hit buffer again....!


----------



## HawkeyeMS (May 19, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Looking at his playing history I don't believe it's clear at all - it's one good round - just the one when the rest are above his handicap
		
Click to expand...

That's just as well I'm talking about the guy that beat Homer then, not the guy in the OP.


----------



## didsbury_duffer (May 19, 2014)

Just to clarify, I did not say he was a cheat (I never use that very dangerous word when talking about a golfer), and I did not say he was a bandit.  I have come across low teens handicappers having red letter days on more than one occasion, but I have never come across a 21 handicapper who has been shooting around 100 suddenly knocking the lights out with a gross 74. I put no blame on the player whatsoever, but I do question whether there was something that the Handicap guy may have missed. Maybe a previous very good front or back nine, maybe some rapid improvement following a course of lessons (not necessarily at his home club).
If I am wrong I stand to be corrected, but the number of other posters that have witnessed similar feats leads me to believe that something, somewhere is wrong.


----------



## HawkeyeMS (May 19, 2014)

didsbury_duffer said:



			Just to clarify, I did not say he was a cheat (I never use that very dangerous word when talking about a golfer), and I did not say he was a bandit.  I have come across low teens handicappers having red letter days on more than one occasion, but I have never come across a 21 handicapper who has been shooting around 100 suddenly knocking the lights out with a gross 74. I put no blame on the player whatsoever, but I do question whether there was something that the Handicap guy may have missed. Maybe a previous very good front or back nine, maybe some rapid improvement following a course of lessons (not necessarily at his home club).
If I am wrong I stand to be corrected, but the number of other posters that have witnessed similar feats leads me to believe that something, somewhere is wrong.
		
Click to expand...

What do you suggest the handicap secretary should do if he did see this guy have a good front\back nine?


----------



## palindromicbob (May 19, 2014)

rosecott said:



			Hereâ€™s another example of how a blinder can just come out of the blue with no accusations of banditry. 

This player is absolutely genuine, plays in 3 qualifiers almost every week throughout the year. He had been playing regularly off 23 and doing nothing special, when he shot nett 58 in a medal (CSS 72). He was docked 5 shots down to 18. 15 months later he was back up to 23 without troubling the Treasurer once. Since then he has been down as far as 15, then back up to 23 and is now fairly steady at around 17/18.

I cling on to the hope that we all have it in us somewhere to have that magical day on the course.
		
Click to expand...

If he played here it wouldn't happen. Would take him 4 years to get back up to 23 unless someone applied clause 23.


----------



## rosecott (May 19, 2014)

palindromicbob said:



			If he played here it wouldn't happen. Would take him 4 years to get back up to 23 unless someone applied clause 23.
		
Click to expand...

As I said, like me, he plays 3 qualifiers a week most of the year. He could have gone up 5 shots in no time - I managed to go up 6 shots in less than a year (I had a six-month bout of the unmentionables).


----------



## woody69 (May 20, 2014)

didsbury_duffer said:



			Just to clarify, I did not say he was a cheat (I never use that very dangerous word when talking about a golfer), and I did not say he was a bandit. I have come across low teens handicappers having red letter days on more than one occasion, but I have never come across a 21 handicapper who has been shooting around 100 suddenly knocking the lights out with a gross 74. I put no blame on the player whatsoever, but I do question whether there was something that the Handicap guy may have missed. Maybe a previous very good front or back nine, maybe some rapid improvement following a course of lessons (not necessarily at his home club).
If I am wrong I stand to be corrected, but the number of other posters that have witnessed similar feats leads me to believe that something, somewhere is wrong.
		
Click to expand...

Just because you have never seen it doesn't meant it can't happen. People win the lottery every week and the odds of that are billions to 1. It really isn't beyond the realms of possibility this could happen. I don't understand why people can't see that?


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 20, 2014)

didsbury_duffer said:



			Just to clarify, I did not say he was a cheat (I never use that very dangerous word when talking about a golfer), and I did not say he was a bandit.  I have come across low teens handicappers having red letter days on more than one occasion, but I have never come across a 21 handicapper who has been shooting around 100 suddenly knocking the lights out with a gross 74. I put no blame on the player whatsoever, but I do question whether there was something that the Handicap guy may have missed. Maybe a previous very good front or back nine, maybe some rapid improvement following a course of lessons (not necessarily at his home club).
If I am wrong I stand to be corrected, but the number of other posters that have witnessed similar feats leads me to believe that something, somewhere is wrong.
		
Click to expand...


The handicap sec can't do anything on a good front 9 or good back 9 etc ! 

The guy just had the round of his life on one day when everything went in - it happens , no blame to the handicap sec for anything h missed etc


----------



## didsbury_duffer (May 20, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			The handicap sec can't do anything on a good front 9 or good back 9 etc ! 

The guy just had the round of his life on one day when everything went in - it happens , no blame to the handicap sec for anything h missed etc
		
Click to expand...

OK, I am corrected. I give in. White flag raised. I know nothing. The guy just had the round of his life.  End of.


----------



## palindromicbob (May 20, 2014)

rosecott said:



			As I said, like me, he plays 3 qualifiers a week most of the year. He could have gone up 5 shots in no time - I managed to go up 6 shots in less than a year (I had a six-month bout of the unmentionables).
		
Click to expand...

Not here in Ireland. Limit of 2 shots per year back .


----------



## chris661 (May 20, 2014)

palindromicbob said:



			Not here in Ireland. Limit of 2 shots per year back .
		
Click to expand...

Is it not 3?


----------



## G1BB0 (May 20, 2014)

I had a 16 under handicap in a round when off 28! 81 net 53... ave it


----------



## palindromicbob (May 20, 2014)

chris661 said:



			Is it not 3?
		
Click to expand...

Shouldn't be 



			
				CONGUÂ®Unified Handicapping System 2012-2015. Irish Edition said:
			
		


			20.0 Increases in Exact Handicaps should not be subject to restriction unless a Union so directs.A Union
may restrict the increase of Exact Handicaps to a maximum of 2.0 strokes in a calendar year except
increases granted under Clause 23.
In Ireland the maximum increase in handicap which is permitted in a calendar year is two strokes
above the lowest Exact Handicap achieved in that calendar year
		
Click to expand...


----------



## rosecott (May 20, 2014)

palindromicbob said:



			Not here in Ireland. Limit of 2 shots per year back .
		
Click to expand...

You learn something new every day. I wonder what is the rationale behind that restriction. If you believe in the handicap system, then surely the more qualifiers you play the more your handicap is a reflection of your ability. To artificially restrict handicap adjustments would seem to show a lack of faith in the system.


----------



## garyinderry (May 20, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			The handicap sec can't do anything on a good front 9 or good back 9 etc ! 

The guy just had the round of his life on one day when *everything went in* - it happens , no blame to the handicap sec for anything h missed etc
		
Click to expand...


golfs not about putting the ball in the bag of the net.  he had to successfully manoeuvre the ball around the course to set up these par putts.  there is a little more to it than pot shots.  this guy can play a bit. if he couldn't before, he can now.  he will not struggle to play off 16 in the near future. 

he can also handle pressure that's for damm sure.  fair play lad!  its a helluva round!


----------



## chris661 (May 20, 2014)

palindromicbob said:



			Shouldn't be
		
Click to expand...

I thought it used to be three. Ho hum


----------



## CMAC (May 20, 2014)

garyinderry said:



			golfs not about putting the ball in the bag of the net.  he had to successfully manoeuvre the ball around the course to set up these par putts.  there is a little more to it than pot shots.  *this guy can play a bit.* if he couldn't before, he can now.  *he will not struggle to play off 16 in the near future*. 

*he can also handle pressure that's for damm sure*.  fair play lad!  its a helluva round!
		
Click to expand...

hmmm yet he hasn't for years- did he get some magic beans on the way to market?

maybe he did the psycho course:mmm:


----------



## garyinderry (May 20, 2014)

he managed to get it home in +4.  that tells me he can handle some pressure.    many on here including myself know how easy it is to get ahead of yourself and blow a round when its going well.


maybe not magic beans but he has found a certain something.  you don't fluke a +4.   id put money on him shooting 36 points off 16 in the next few rounds! :thup:


----------



## ColchesterFC (May 21, 2014)

garyinderry said:



			id put money on him shooting 36 points off 16 in the next few rounds! :thup:
		
Click to expand...

How much? What about a 20 quid bet with the loser paying the money into the H4H pot? I say that his next 3 qualifying rounds will average less than 36 points. Will just need Sawtooth to keep us updated on his scores.


----------



## Baldy Bouncer (May 21, 2014)

woody69 said:



			Just because you have never seen it doesn't meant it can't happen. People win the lottery every week and the odds of that are *billions to 1.* It really isn't beyond the realms of possibility this could happen. I don't understand why people can't see that?
		
Click to expand...



It`s only 16million to 1 to win the Jackpot, IIRC.


----------



## woody69 (May 21, 2014)

Baldy Bouncer said:



			It`s only 16million to 1 to win the Jackpot, IIRC.

Click to expand...

I meant the Euromillions, which after checking is 1 in 76,275,360 apparently. So yes you are correct, it's not quite billions, but let's face it, the point I was trying to make was it was an improbable event that still happened.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (May 21, 2014)

woody69 said:



			I
it was an improbable event that still happened.
		
Click to expand...

So was me discovering a short game. In fact odds were arguably much longer but I've done it. It will go one of two ways. He's either going to ride the crest of the wave and rich vein of form and post some more good scores or he's going to get freaked by the big cut, try too hard and fall apart to a score in the low 30's. My money is on the latter


----------



## garyinderry (May 21, 2014)

ColchesterFC said:



			How much? What about a 20 quid bet with the loser paying the money into the H4H pot? I say that his next 3 qualifying rounds will average less than 36 points. Will just need Sawtooth to keep us updated on his scores.
		
Click to expand...


hold on a wee second.  it is said people only shoot buffer / better their handicap 1 in 5 attempts.  making him do it in 3 goes in pretty harsh. 

give me 5 attempts plus an extra 1 to get used to his new handicap and I will take that bet for a bit of fun!   :thup:     buffer or better!

sawtooth, can you make sure he knows he can shoot buffer in a medal with stableford points.  good lad! :cheers:


----------



## JCW (May 21, 2014)

PhilTheFragger said:



			I'm guessing that this is a rapidly improving golfer who had a red letter day when everything dropped.

Sometimes the handicap system can't keep up,
Be good to know his history, but there can be a different explanation apart from massive bandito
		
Click to expand...


Ex Pro that gave up the game a few years ago and restarted under a deed poll name and needs the money lol , 50 points is the most i ever got , i was off 26 at the time and been playing 2 months , whats his history then ??


----------



## ColchesterFC (May 21, 2014)

garyinderry said:



			hold on a wee second.  it is said people only shoot buffer / better their handicap 1 in 5 attempts.  making him do it in 3 goes in pretty harsh. 

give me 5 attempts plus an extra 1 to get used to his new handicap and I will take that bet for a bit of fun!   :thup:     buffer or better!

sawtooth, can you make sure he knows he can shoot buffer in a medal with stableford points.  good lad! :cheers:
		
Click to expand...

Go on then as it's for a good cause I'll take the bet. If he shoots buffer or better in 3 of his next 6 rounds I'll chuck 20 quid into the H4H pot. If he doesn't then you're paying.


----------



## garyinderry (May 21, 2014)

ColchesterFC said:



			Go on then as it's for a good cause I'll take the bet. If he shoots buffer or better in 3 of his next 6 rounds I'll chuck 20 quid into the H4H pot. If he doesn't then you're paying.
		
Click to expand...

shoots buffer or better in 3 of his next 6?   lol.   come on lad.  theres very few on here that will shoot that never mind this lad who quite a few say he wont shoot his handicap again. 

the stats say buffer or better for all players 1 in 5 rounds so you cant expect this guy to shoot 3 in 6!


----------



## ColchesterFC (May 21, 2014)

garyinderry said:



			shoots buffer or better in 3 of his next 6?   lol.   come on lad.  theres very few on here that will shoot that never mind this lad who quite a few say he wont shoot his handicap again. 

the stats say buffer or better for all players 1 in 5 rounds so you cant expect this guy to shoot 3 in 6!
		
Click to expand...

2 in 6?


----------



## HawkeyeMS (May 21, 2014)

ColchesterFC said:



			2 in 6?
		
Click to expand...

If he shoots buffer or better in one of the next 10 he has proved he can play to 16.


----------



## garyinderry (May 21, 2014)

exactly.   5shots off anyone's handicap is tough going!   give the guy a chance!


----------



## sawtooth (Jun 23, 2014)

garyinderry said:



			hold on a wee second.  it is said people only shoot buffer / better their handicap 1 in 5 attempts.  making him do it in 3 goes in pretty harsh. 

give me 5 attempts plus an extra 1 to get used to his new handicap and I will take that bet for a bit of fun!   :thup:     buffer or better!

sawtooth, can you make sure he knows he can shoot buffer in a medal with stableford points.  good lad! :cheers:
		
Click to expand...



3 games on and our man has shot 93 at home (+7), 109 away (+13) and 32pts at home again (+5)


----------



## Simbo (Jun 24, 2014)

Were they playing gimmes from 75 yards or something?


----------



## HickoryShaft (Jun 24, 2014)

Played in a charity day recently at a club near me.

AM-am format with two scores to count every hole and all 4 scores to count on the four x par 3's and on the 18th.

This makes the handicap 92 points (i.e. 36 x two scores plus 5 x 4 points for the four holes where all scores count)

What won it??...............118 which is 26 under handicap!

I think that one player can have a golden day and shoot well under par - it happens and will continue to do so at every club in the country. Good luck to them - hopefully I will be one of those people (we all hope to be the next game we play don't we?) 

 To get the 26 under it would have taken all 4 players in that team to be playing out of their skin for at least 5 holes and two others hitting pars and birdies every other hole that is left .... no comment on this just an astounding score IMHO


----------



## sawtooth (Jul 7, 2014)

He shot 65 yesterday 5 under and got cut a further 3.5 ( 2.0 ESR)!

May 18th 2014 he was playing off 21, is now 12.9

That's some going.

Not a bandit, just a nice bloke who has been working on his game.


----------



## JCW (Jul 7, 2014)

sawtooth said:



			He shot 65 yesterday 5 under and got cut a further 3.5 ( 2.0 ESR)!

May 18th 2014 he was playing off 21, is now 12.9

That's some going.

Thats good going , he will level out soon , I went from 26 to 9 in 2 years 1 week , down too 5 took another 3 years , been between 4 and 6 since then depending on how much i play ..................EYG
		
Click to expand...


----------

